# Suche Dirt Jump Spot in der Eifel und Düren und Umgebung



## okto007 (14. August 2011)

Wie schon erwähnt, Ich suche einen Dirt- oder Slopestylespot in der Eifel, Jülich oder Düren.

Bin noch Anfänger aber habe leider keinen Spot wo ich fahren könnte.

Hier in der Umgebung fahren leider nicht so viele Dirt, den nächsten Spot den ich kenne ist in Aachen an der Rwth.

Würde mich natürlich auch über Singletrails freuen



Und wenn es keinen in der nähe gibt, muss man halt wieder selber ran.


----------



## XCRacer (13. September 2011)

In Aachen und Dreiländereck wäre die Frage besser platziert, bzw. wurde da in dem einen oder anderen Beitrag bereits beantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

